# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Si jeni përgatitur për TOEFL (iBT) ?????

## crudelia

Une e kam dhene njehere toeflin kur isha ne Shqiperi dhe kam bere nje kurs te London Language Centre per tre muaj. Provimi ishte paper based. Por tani ne Mars me duhet te jap nje ketu ku jam (ne kanada) dhe kursi kushton rreth $1000 per 20 ore. Eshte shume i shtrenjte per mendimin tim dhe nuk ja vlen. Megjithate do te doja te lexoja komentet tuaja ne menyre qe te zgjedh menyren me te pershtatshme per tu pregatitur. Mbase kursi eshte menyra me e mire nuk i dihet. Une kam menduar te marr librin, te shkarkoj ca programe me bittorrent per te praktikuar dhe te mesoj te shkruaj ese shume mire per nje muaj. Megjithate do i mireprisja komentet qe do benit dhe them se do jene shume me vlere sepse nuk e kam idene se cila eshte menyra me e mire per te marre nje rezultat te pranueshem. 
Ju faleminderit shume paraprakisht dhe ju lutem mos hezitoni te shkruani.

----------


## MICHI

Degjo shko ne ndonje library qe ka libra qe te msojne si me msu per toefl. 
Edhe lexoje vet edhe shko jepe seshte e veshtire aspak.
Ktu jane ca library quhen barn and nobbles mduket edhe aty e mora i cop liber un e lexova nja i dite edhe e dhashe.
Uroj ta marresh  :buzeqeshje:  good luck.

----------


## crudelia

Te blej noj liber ne biblioteke. Po sikur ta blej librin nga int??? Ate te toeflit nuk eshte njelloj? pastaj jepet me kompiuter dhe me kane thene qe eshte  "way too difficult". Une nuk jam as ne ESL sepse jam shume mire ne anglisht. Dhe po habitem pse te jete e veshtire per mua. M a kane bere gogol.

----------


## MICHI

lewri mo cka thone vec beje ate essay shpejt duhet te kesh krijimtari qe te besh essay shpejt.
Leri cka htone robt sejcili eshte nryshe edhe noshta dikujt i duket gogol. trust me nqs je mire ne english e ke meze. Shko ne bibloteke aty mo as mos e blej vec lexoje edhe shendet.

----------


## crudelia

Ok flm shume. Te pakten me hoqe friken.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## MICHI

:buzeqeshje:  ska gje te uroj fat .

----------


## crudelia

tnx :Lulja3:

----------


## alnosa

crudelia nuk eshte shume i veshtir  !!nqs ti ke bere edhe esencial ne shqiperi e ke shume te lehte .une personalisht kurs bera ketu ne usa   dhe kur dhash testin mu duk fare i leht >>>une te sygjeroi kursin intensiv e di qe eshte i shtrenjte po te duhet !!!

good luck

----------


## crudelia

Tnx alonsa. Por une porosita librin dhe me sa pashe veten aty isha sh mire. them te bej dhe nja dy sample ne pc dhe do jem ok. Suksese veres sime edhe nga une pra  :Lulja3:

----------


## saimiri-uk

> Si jeni përgatitur për TOEFL (iBT) ?????


Kete kurs e kam bere ne 1999 ne UK dhe me sa kujtoj duhet te zgjedhesh nje teme per te folur. Une pata nje liber rreth bleteve dhe me te vertete me mahnit puna e tyre dhe ne provim fola per to. Nuk me kujtohet sistemi vleresues por me duket se mora "Merit" rreth 86% dhe me pas e hodha certefikaten diku qe kam harruar se ku!
Best of luck.

----------


## crudelia

Tnx sajmir. Une kam nje liber rreth bleteve ne anglisht. Dhe duhet te bej nje research mbi ate teme  :shkelje syri:  mbase esht ei njejti.
E dhashe provimin e toeflit. Por se kam marre akoma pergjigjen. Nuk ishte shume i thjeshte  :i ngrysur:  
por kam dale mire e di. 
gjithsesi doe  postoj perjgigjen ketu(po nuk qe keq fare hehehe)  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Lioness

Crudelia, do te te jepja mamane time borxh per nja dy jave, por e shoh qe e paske dhene provimin keshtu qe ...  :pa dhembe:  

Qe thua ti nja tre jave para Toeflit, s'me linte mami (profesore anglishtes) te flija po s'iu pergjigjesha pyetjeve sakllam lool.  "Crush course" bera une (se nuk kisha bere anglisht ne shkolle te mesme.)  

Pasi dhashe provimin, me priste babi perjashta dhe me thote "He?  Si dole?"  
Pergjigja: "Vdiqa per te ngrene, ku do vemi?"  :ngerdheshje: .  Aq mbaj mend une per provimin e Toeflit, qe ishte i gjate, e qe stomaku me ishte bere poliglot nga uria, revolucion ne shume gjuhe lool.

Pertej shakave, shpresoj/uroj te kesh dale mire  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Ermal 22

Uroj te kesh dale mire Crudelia, po edhe nese nuk del aq mire sa c'mendove mos u merzit se thuhet qe vete nje pjese e anglezve e amerikanve nuk dalin aq mire ne ate test.

http://dmoz.org/Arts/Education/Langu.../Examinations/

rrofte interneti se lehteson mesimin e gjuheve

----------


## el7

Dergoni ndonje e-book per toefl ta shkarkojme nga interneti, kush ka le te ndihmoje,thx.

----------


## el7

Sa pike more ne toefl, eshte e thjeshte te marresh reth 88 apo jo?





> Tnx sajmir. Une kam nje liber rreth bleteve ne anglisht. Dhe duhet te bej nje research mbi ate teme  mbase esht ei njejti.
> E dhashe provimin e toeflit. Por se kam marre akoma pergjigjen. Nuk ishte shume i thjeshte  
> por kam dale mire e di. 
> gjithsesi doe  postoj perjgigjen ketu(po nuk qe keq fare hehehe)

----------


## benseven11

Toefl.Materiale per studim.
Ky eshte liber udhezues nxjerre per botim nga qendra e TOEFL.
http://rapidshare.com/files/21923365...cial_Guide.rar
Pass: hedehe
--
TOEFL liber Laps dhe leter.
http://rapidshare.com/files/1201938/KL-TOEFL.rar
--
Toefl Provimi.Sukses ne 6 hapa.
http://rapidshare.com/files/2715825/...ly.6.Steps.rar
--
Si te pregatitesh per testin e TOEFL.Material tekst dhe Audio CD.
http://rapidshare.com/files/1902399/BRibt-CD1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1902663/BRibt-CD2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1902658/BRibt-CD3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1902657/BRibt-CD4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1902668/BRibt-CD5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1902654/BRibt-CD6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1902661/BRibt-CD7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1902662/BRibt-CD8.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1902653/BRibt-CD9.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1902646/BRibt-CD10.rar
--
Kursi i plote i TOEFL
http://rapidshare.com/files/2442755/Longman_iBT_CD1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2444584/Longman_iBT_CD2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2446699/Longman_iBT_CD3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2448566/Longman_iBT_CD4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2452158/Longman_iBT_CD5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2454284/Longman_iBT_CD6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2456460/Longman_iBT_CD7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2459353/Longman_iBT_CD8.rar

pass: thianhhiep

Software CD Built in with Longman iBT
http://rapidshare.com/files/2527518/...ware.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2532975/...ware.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2538113/...ware.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2543681/...ware.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2546743/...ware.part5.rar
Pass: thianhhiep
--
ABC English Made Easy 2.1 (http://rapidshare.de/files/16092555/...shMadeEasy.rar)

--
Cambridge:Pregatitja per testin e TOEFL
http://rapidshare.com/files/2874744/CTC.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2874619/CTC.part2.rar
Shkruaj passwordin me poshte


```
www.devilived.com
```

----------


## FierAkja143

ku ishe o beno para 2 vitesh???!

----------


## saimiri-uk

> Sa pike more ne toefl, eshte e thjeshte te marresh reth 88 apo jo?


Kur une e dhashe provimin isha "adoleshent" pa vizion. Personi qe te merrte ne pyetje ne provim donte te dinte me teper rreth personalitetit dhe vizionit gjithashtu edhe seriozitetit te temes se zgjedhur. Kur ai me pyeti perse une kisha zgjedhur per te folur per blete une dhashe nje pergjigje te dobet qe e zgjodha teme thjesht aksidentalisht pa ndonje interes te madh tek bletet, dhe kjo me kushtoi ku mund te merrja "Distinction". 
88% nuk eshte shume e veshtire vetem se duhet zgjedhur nje teme e forte dhe konsistence gjate tere bisedes!
Tung

----------


## D&G Feminine

Ne shkolle kisha bere frengjisht, po bera nja 2 essentials kur isha ne vit te pare ne gjimnaz. Pastaj bera nje kurs per TOEFL te "Harry Fultz" me nje profesor amerikan, qe ishte fantastik (ishte martu me nje goce shqiptare). Gjithsej 3-4 muaj. Provimin e TOEFL-it pastaj e dhashe sa erdha ne NY, ne Penn Plaza. Mu duk i thjeshte fare, dhe si zakonisht dola e e para nga provimi  :ngerdheshje:   Nuk e mbaj mend sa pike mora po mjaftueshem per shkollen ketu.

se tani e pashe postimin e pare. Mos harxho leket kot me kurse. Shko ne nje librari publike dhe kane ata libra dhe kaseta ose dvd, beje vete nje kurs intensiv 2-3 javor.

----------


## sweet heart

une e kam provuar vete provimin e toeflit dhe mund te them qe ka qene nje nder eksperiencat me te bukura. isha pergatitur shume dhe kisha me te vertete frike. toefli eshte nje nder ato provime qe e rendesishme eshte te perpiqesh vete. e vetmja gje qe mund tju keshilloj eshte te mesoni shume dhe te mos jesh nervoz/e sepse n.q.se meson asgje seshte e veshtire. mua me ka sherbyer shume...  nqse doni pyetjet me shkruani..

----------

